# Bideford Auxiliary Posts



## highcannons (Jul 31, 2011)

The missus went out for the day so took some extra pain killers and me and the slipped disc headed for Bideford! (Hope she don't find out!) Spent some time thrashing around in the undergrowth clutching a gps in my hot and sweaty hand to eventually become disappointed, but thought it best to say so rather than have some other poor so and so go through a pointless exercise.
There are four auxiliary posts in the Bideford area. It was to two near to each other ones in or around an old quarry that I searched for.
ID Unit s0006534 and ID Unit s0006533. Sad to say both appear to have been buried beyond reach by new work in the quarries, lots of earth, stone and hardcore have been going in and out and the two areas are covered.
There are two more posts in the area, ID post S0006531 and Bomb store ID s0006532 so if you are on the hunt probably best to go for those.
good luck.


----------

